# Selection from today



## Havana (Sep 28, 2017)

All taken at my local park today.




In full voice by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Mute swan portrait by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Grey squirrel 28 Sept by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Moorhen by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




The chase is on by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 28, 2017)

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 28, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 28, 2017)

Niiiiice! Wonderful detail in the feathers/fur, and good depth of field to make the main subject stand out nicely.


----------



## baturn (Sep 28, 2017)

Wonderful! I particularly like the last.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 28, 2017)

This is a very nice and varied set. Nice job!


----------



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thank you.


----------



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

Antarctican said:


> Niiiiice! Wonderful detail in the feathers/fur, and good depth of field to make the main subject stand out nicely.


Thank's for viewing and commenting.


----------



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

baturn said:


> Wonderful! I particularly like the last.


Thanks Brian.


----------



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This is a very nice and varied set. Nice job!


Thank you Dean.


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 2, 2017)

Great set. I really like the last shot.


----------

